# Help with short shifter



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

I know they have there problems and what not.... but i've got the B&M short shifter on my 06 goat. Had it prof. installed and watched him do it, and told him that it shakes loose to make sure its tight and he put lock tight on it.

But does anyone have one and under hard acceleration it rattle really loud? but if you push on it( like if your in 3rd and push forward on it) it stops and sounds normal? please help want to figure out before i take it back and get charged for him to look at it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> I know they have there problems and what not.... but i've got the B&M short shifter on my 06 goat. Had it prof. installed and watched him do it, and told him that it shakes loose to make sure its tight and he put lock tight on it.
> 
> But does anyone have one and under hard acceleration it rattle really loud? but if you push on it( like if your in 3rd and push forward on it) it stops and sounds normal? please help want to figure out before i take it back and get charged for him to look at it.
> 
> Thanks!!


remove the boot, and then try it, to see where the rattling is coming from.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> I know they have there problems and what not.... but i've got the B&M short shifter on my 06 goat. Had it prof. installed and watched him do it, and told him that it shakes loose to make sure its tight and he put lock tight on it.
> 
> But does anyone have one and under hard acceleration it rattle really loud? but if you push on it( like if your in 3rd and push forward on it) it stops and sounds normal? please help want to figure out before i take it back and get charged for him to look at it.
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you sure you aren't just hearing more tranny noise? Did this noise happen from day 1 with the B & M or is it a new development? 

My Billet makes a little noise under hard acceleration. I reused all the boots and insulation during and even...dribbled some extra goop on the shifter lever during the install in an attempt to absorb any additional vibration. It's quiet at cruise.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I have GMM but does B&M have adjustable stops that may rattle if miss adjusted.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

No nothings adjustable... now it did come with some small springs i can put in it that i really dont know what they are for. no it didnt make that noise before. 
what gets me is while its making that noise if i push forward ( if its in 3rd) or back (if its in 2nd or 4th) then the noise goes away...


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

if your using the factory shifter handle, I know mine is like a baby rattly in third, and I know there is alot of vibration on hard acceleration in third also. Might want to check that out. Driven other goats and found that third felt the same as mine and sounds like yours is too.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the same rattle with my stock shifter, and it's NOT the knob. I even butchered my knob (cut all clips and siliconed it), but didn't stop the rattling. It sounds like a bushing rattle, not the knob. The only thing that could possibly rattle in the knob is the metal plate where the gears are stamped, but that's not the case. 
I thought it was coming from the shifter itself, but if other folks are hearing it with aftermarket shifters it must be in the tranny then. It happens only under load (the more load the louder the rattle), and starting near 3K rpms. 
Annoying as hell, but I rarely go there. Tried squeezing the knob before removing it, and nothing. 
Haven't tried pushing the shifter further forward or rearward to quiet it, but that can't be good for the tranny, right? Might try it only to prevent embarrassment when somebody other than my daughter is with me in the car (rarely). Decided to live with it (one more noise). Good luck.
JC


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

My stock shifter did the same thing, found out the shifter rod that bolts to the activator was loose. I removed the rod, wrapped teflon tape around the bolts then retorqued the rod to the actual shifter mech. NO MORE RATTLE. Installed the Hurst shifter drove it 5K, same problem, removed the shifter rod replaced the bolts with locktight and teflon tape, quiet as a sewing machine. Seems vibration from my resonator was causing the bolts to work loose. In addition, I torqued the two bolts down good, never hear anything now with 12K no rattle miles.:cool


----------



## pontiacbubba (Sep 18, 2007)

I too put the B&M shifter in my '06. My son bought it for me and we installed it in about 2 hours, mostly due to using ramps and not a lift ( the 4 bolts under the car are a pain). The extra springs in the B&M kits are for more centering force to neutral, and I did not install these. Mine works fine seems there is some tranny noise under very hard accelleration, but unless its very loud is somewhat normal. I have not experienced the 3rd gear problem you have mentioned.:confused


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Search "shifter rattle" here on the forum and there are step by step postings with pictures on how to stop the rattle for the stock shifter.
I had the dealer put in a new assembly under warranty and the noise is totally gone.
Some have used an epoxy that has worked as well.

However you go about it, the noise is definitely not worth living with. I was going to tackle the job myself in the Spring( winters are too cold here)but since the car was already for a battery, I said let them do it. Of-course, service will just replace whole assemblies rather than pinpoint the problem- but it's under warranty so what the hey.


----------

